# ne-a a(i)urit ?



## Bântuit

Bună,

În primul rând,iată tot contextul,vorba e despre un Xbox de aur:

Un lucru e clar... nu va fi vazut vreodata prin orice magazin de la coltul blocului.

"Vinovati" pentru acest Xbox 360 care ne-a* a(i)urit* pe toti sunt cei de la Computer-Choppersă

Nu pot să înteleg sensul cunvâtului acesta,vă rog să ajutaţi-mă!

Toate cele bune.


----------



## Csaba

A auri înseamnă a acoperi cu aur (to cover with gold)

A aiura nu este un cuvânt formal, provine din cuvântul "aiurea" care înseamnă fără logică, la întâmplare, nonsens. Verbul înseamnă a vorbi fără sens/a induce în eroare.


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,mulţumesc foarte mult!


----------



## farscape

(Nu mi-e clar de ce a *aiura *nu e un cuvânt "formal")

*a aiuri* - a zăpăci, a prosti, a da informaţii false, a păcăli;  are participiul *aiurit* (şi care ca  substantiv înseamnă zăpăcit, weird, all over the place, etc.)

*a aiura* - a delira, a vorbi fără sens, cu participiul *aiurat* 

Deci, avem de aface cu un joc de cuvinte al gazetarului care încercă să  combine _auritul_ cu _aiuritul_ . Pe mine unul, m-a cam  pierdut, e prea subtil 

Later,


----------

